
Clip This: Scoutmob Is Making Coupons Cool - dnwalters
http://techdrawl.com/News-Post/Tech-Transfer/Clip-This-Scoutmob-Is-Making-Coupons-Cool
======
subpixel
I guess free-coupons-as-advertising is one way to deal with the fact that
Groupon-style "group buying" is a patent minefield:

<http://bit.ly/dizELu>

I don't mean to suggest that this model doesn't have legs, it's actually
pretty clever. But if I were in Scoutmob's shoes I'd rather get paid by
thousands of engaged customers in each market than rely on a handful of small,
local advertisers. Sadly, I'd be afraid of getting sued if I went down that
path and met with enough success to show up on Martin Tobias's radar.

